# Wie haltet ihr Euch über den Winter hin fit?



## Silvermoon (14. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

Zwar ist momentan noch der goldene Oktober angesagt, aber bald werden die Tage kürzer, das Wetter schmuddeliger und kälter wird´s dann auch.
Was macht ihr so? Sucht ihr euch Alternativen (z.B. Laufen, Studio usw) oder fahrt ihr dennoch den Winter durch?
Bin nämlich auf der Suche nach neuen Ideen und Tipps. Bis ich dann die Woche über in der dunklen Jahreszeit zum Biken käme, müsste ich mir ne tragbare Flutlichtanlage besorgen, weil´s dann schon zu dunkel ist, um im Wald zu biken. Alleine hätte ich auch Schiss ohne Ende  Bliebe bei mir nur das WE. Letzten Winter hab ich aufgrund der Schneemassen mehr Langlauf gemacht. Das war auch gut und hat Spaß gemacht. Oder ich war Laufen.
Wie haltet ihr Euch denn den Winter über fit, um wieder frisch in die neue Saison zu starten bzw. wie habt ihr es im letzten Winter gemacht?
Würde mich mal interessieren...
Danke!!


----------



## Honigblume (14. Oktober 2010)

Hab mir ganz fest vorgenommen öfter schwimmen zu gehen.

Des weiteren hab ich ein Rad auf der Rolle (da fällt mir ein, ich brauch unbedingt nen anderen Sattel)

Des noch weiteren werd ich demnächst unter der Woche öfter mehr Zeit haben um auch mal vormittags zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (14. Oktober 2010)

biken  biken , biken - egal , was für´n wetter - und mit´m hund weg ...


----------



## Silver Phoenix (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich versuche häufiger laufen zu gehen. Was aber wegen der früh einsetzenden Dunkelheit auch auf ausweichstrecken stattfinden muss.  

Studio ist nicht so meine Sache, habe da auch nicht so das durchhaltevermögen. Drausen macht einfach mehr Spass.


----------



## swe68 (14. Oktober 2010)

Studio das ganze Jahr über für die Kraft, draußen laufen, biken. Ich ändere nicht viel zwischen Sommer und Winter. Auch wenn ich im Dunkeln lieber laufe als bike.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. Oktober 2010)

weiter radeln (bei gutem Wetter) und ins Studio gehen, im Winter halte ich mich dort etwas öfters auf als im Sommer, tu mir die schreckliche Musik beim Spinning an, oder andere Ausdauergeräte... Krafttraining sowieso immer, im Sommer auch weil ich mich dann einfach besser fühle (habe nen Bürojob). Laufen ist für mich keine ALternative, ich hasse es


----------



## Votec Tox (14. Oktober 2010)

Radeln mit Licht, fast egal bei welchem Wetter, Skifahren (möglichst viele Skitouren) und mit dem Motorrad ab ins Gelände 
Grüße!


----------



## RadonKilla (14. Oktober 2010)

ich geh im winter mo und mi zu mc fit. da kannst radfahrn und die aussicht geniesen.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (14. Oktober 2010)

Mit guten Klamotten  ist biken im Winter( egal was fürn Wetter) fast genauso schön wie im Sommer. Es gibt nix besseres fürs Immunsystem.


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Oktober 2010)

*Snowbiken! *


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Oktober 2010)

Warme Klamotten und ab auf Rad. Bei Dunkelheit halt mit Flutlicht. Und die warme Wanne hinterher ist herrlich!
Ansonsten noch ein bissel Kraftraining und Krankengymnastik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (15. Oktober 2010)

...biken- (so oft wie möglich), 2x die Woche Schwimmen, 2x die Woche Trimm dich Pfad im Wald und wenn da noch irgendwo zeit sein sollte, dann ab ins' Studio, Rückenschule und ein bissl' Krafttraining.

Fit bin ich dadurch, aber Ihr werdet lachen, dennoch wollen die Pfunde nicht weichen , obwohl ich mich dabei gesund ernähre. Also, kein Fastfoot und so.

liege immer noch bei 70Kg...

Liebe Grüße, Principiante!


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Oktober 2010)

Ganz off topic, deshalb nur kurz: Zuviel Kohlehydrate?! Stell auf eiweißreiche Ernährung um (Eiweiß macht satt und tunt die Muckis!), dazu viel Gemüse und Salat. Versteckte Kohlehydrate sind Dickmacher, mehr als versteckte Fette! Übrigens habe ich auch fast 70 Kilo (zwischen 68komma und 70), bin 173 groß. Das klingt nicht gerade nach Magersucht, oder? Ach ja: 16% Körperfett. - Wäre ein Thema für einen eigenen Fred, oder? In anderen Freds diskutieren ja nur Männer. Und Frauen und Männer unterscheiden sich nun mal. Auch ernährungsphysiologisch.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (15. Oktober 2010)

Frauen und ihre Kilos 
Es gibt schöneres als auszusehen wie Kate Moss


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Oktober 2010)

wtf is Kate Moss?


----------



## Principiante (15. Oktober 2010)

Danke Bergradlerin!

Gute Idee mit dem neuen Fred , mach mal bitte , Du hast schließlich echt Ahnung davon.

Greets, Principiante.
...bin übrigens nur 168cm... ( 70Kg )


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Oktober 2010)

Schon passiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintergriller (15. Oktober 2010)

Bei erträglichem Wetter: Biken!! Mit Spikereifen ein echter Spass: Dort fahren wo die Rodler nichtmal hochlaufen können 

Ansonsten: Rolle (Habe so ein Taxc Video Teil ), Studio und ganz viel Snowboarden. Da wo ich im Winter arbeite, gibt es einen tollen Hang mit Flutlicht  ist optimal nach Feierabend!


----------



## Marcie11 (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahre auch den Winter weiter MTB, hauptsächlich dann am Wochenende, oder abends mit Licht auf Ausweichstrecken, so richtig tief in den Wald trau ich mich dann nicht mehr. 

Ansonsten aber noch mehr Laufen oder Radeln drinnen auf dem Ergometer, wobei ich das todlangweilig finde....
Einmal die Woche Schwimmen versuch ich auch, wenn die Zeit es zuläßt abends.

Dank Winterpokal und sportlichen Zielen für nächstes Jahr hab ich auch meist genug Motivation.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (15. Oktober 2010)

sorry !! hab nicht gemerkt, dass ich hier bei "Ladies only" bin. Hab einfach nur bei "Neue Beiträge" geschaut. Fand den Fred halt interessant.


----------



## MissQuax (15. Oktober 2010)

*Biken, Biken, Biken!* 

Ich werde wieder den ganzen Winter durchfahren - egal bei welchem Wetter (Ausnahme: wenn das Thermometer noch unter die -10° C-Marke sinkt - das ist so meine persönliche "Schmerzgrenze"). Habe alles dafür parat: fürs Bike die (abnehmbaren) Schutzbleche (sind ja eigenlich aus Kunststoff) und die Spikereifen, für mich das komplette Schlechtwetterbekleidungsprogramm -  von den normalen warmen und/oder wasserdichten Klamotten über Thermo-Helmmütze, Neopren- und Webpelzgefütterte Überschuhe bis hin zur Schuhheizung . Und zum Auftauen (und als Belohnung ) wartet daheim die Badewanne nebst köstlichen Badezusätzen (z. B. Aztekisches Kakaobutter Bad) auf die (meist) tapfere Winterbikerin! 

Und mit Joggen will ich Kürze auch wieder (moderat) beginnen, aber das dürfte mir deutlich schwerer fallen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Oktober 2010)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> sorry !! hab nicht gemerkt, dass ich hier bei "Ladies only" bin. Hab einfach nur bei "Neue Beiträge" geschaut. Fand den Fred halt interessant.



5 Euro in die Kaffeeklatschkasse und wir verzeihen Dir!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Oktober 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ...tu mir die schreckliche Musik beim Spinning an



Da sagst du wahre Worte! Das grenzt teilweise schon an Körperverletzung


----------



## Nuala (15. Oktober 2010)

also ich gehe während der woche 1x nightbiken und am wochenende nach möglichkeit 1x im hellen radeln. ansonsten bin ich noch ein großer yoga-fan, 2 x ashtanga-yoga in der woche, 1 x hatha-yoga und dann mache ich noch 2 x pilates (aqua-pilates und pilates und tanz). 
ich habe das glück, dass ich beim hochschulsport arbeite und meine pausen dann einfach zum sporteln nutzen kann


----------



## LaCarolina (18. Oktober 2010)

Hier ist es gerade im Winter klasse, durch das milde Klima kann man natürlich den ganzen Winter über biken. Es wird allerdings auch recht kalt hier, so bis 4-5 Grad (hier am Meer fühlt sich das eiskalt an durch die hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit). Schöne klare Tage in den immergrünen Bergen gibts massig . Nur wenns aus Eimern giesst, verzichte ich aufs biken.
Laufen darf ich nicht mehr, hab eine Fascitis plantar mit Fersensporn, aua, wein dem aber auch keine grossen Tränen nach


----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2010)

@LaCarolina
kann man dich mal besuchen kommen? Vorzugsweise gleich für ein paar Monate, so im Dezember/Januar/Februar?


----------



## LaCarolina (18. Oktober 2010)

Klar doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JarJarBings (18. Oktober 2010)

also ich fahre diesen winter durch. okay, ich hab dafür im herbst pausiert, aber daran war nix zu ändern. 
letzten winter bin ich nur gelaufen (wenig) und ski gefahren (geographisch bedingt nur im urlaub) und das war irgendwie blöde.
wir haben auch ne rolle, die werd ich mehr nutzen diesen winter. ansonsten hab ich gute klamotten und zur not ne lupine, wobei im dunkeln fahren net wirklich mein ding ist.


----------



## Silvermoon (18. Oktober 2010)

Okay, sehe, dass die meisten von Euch echt eisern sind und selbst bei den widrigsten Bedingungen im Winter fahren.
Naja, wenn´s gar so schmuddelig ist, kann ich da auch mal Fünfe grade sein lassen. Aber eins muss ich ehrlich bekennen, Snowbiken ist schon genial, wenn man nicht gerade bein ner Abfahrt in Tiefschnee gerät und mal nen ungewollten Abstieg hinlegt. Wobei das Fallen ja sichtlich weicher ausfällt wie im Sommer 
Ich hab mich jetzt zum Rückenyoga angemeldet (wird berufsbedingt mal wieder Zeit, was für denselbigen zu tun), möchte mir (endlich) mal ne eigene Rolle zulegen und mich in einem Studio anmelden, um speziell was für die Kraft in den Beinen und den gesamten Oberkörper zu machen. Naja, dann kommt noch das Übliche dazu: Laufen und Skilanglauf. 
.... und wann geh ich arbeiten  
Wenn ich dann nicht topfit im Frühjahr durchstarten werde, dann weiß ich´s auch nicht 
Dann wünsche ich Euch allen hier noch ein paar sonnige Tage (war ja heut nicht wirklich der Fall) und den ganz Harten unter Euch immer schöne warme Füße und Hände!!!

Grüßle ...


----------



## barbarissima (18. Oktober 2010)

Schneeschuhtouren habe ich letzten Winter für mich entdeckt  Es geht die ganze Zeit bergauf und bergab und ist richtig gut für Kondition und Beinmuskeln  Ja uns ansonsten bike ich auch den ganzen Winter durch


----------



## Bergradlerin (18. Oktober 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> @LaCarolina
> kann man dich mal besuchen kommen? Vorzugsweise gleich für ein paar Monate, so im Dezember/Januar/Februar?



Holst Du mich auf dem Weg bitte ab? Du weißt ja wo...


----------



## swe68 (18. Oktober 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Schneeschuhtouren habe ich letzten Winter für mich entdeckt  Es geht die ganze Zeit bergauf und bergab und ist richtig gut für Kondition und Beinmuskeln  Ja uns ansonsten bike ich auch den ganzen Winter durch



Bin auch viel mit Schneeschuhen unterwegs. 
Irgendwie muss ich im Winter ja auf die Gipfel kommen!


----------



## barbarissima (18. Oktober 2010)

Steigst du dann auch wieder mit Schneeschuhen ab, oder gleitest du mit dem Snowboard ins Tal?


----------



## swe68 (19. Oktober 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Steigst du dann auch wieder mit Schneeschuhen ab, oder gleitest du mit dem Snowboard ins Tal?



ich steige auch wieder ab. Snowboard fahren kann ich leider nicht.
Aber ich möchte meine Skikenntnisse wieder aufrischen, um auf Skitouren umzusteigen. Ist zwar ein wenig lächerlich, weil mein Freund weiter mit Schneeschuhen unterwegs ist, aber ich bin schneller unten 
So dauert es halt lang - im Winter kann es durchaus sein, in die Dunkelheit zu kommen (Stirnlampe mitnehmen ist Pflicht)


----------



## Cruise (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich geh Biken. gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung...

ups, eben gemerkt, falsches unterforum  hab nur bei neue beiträge geguckt 
bitte löschen


----------

